# McCain gun history



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What is McCain's history on gun laws? Anti? Pro?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

anti, may as well be a dem


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just like most democrats he hasn't seen many gun control bills that he didn't like. It looks like no matter who we vote for this fall we will have a liberal for president. If you want an AR15 or anything with a thumbhole, hand grip, semi auto, black in color, etc etc you better get it now. The rebirth of the assault weapon ban is on the horizon and this time with a liberal in the White House and liberals in congress there will be no sunset clause.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have some actual laws he voted for/against? I have a bud saying he's completely pro-gun, and I have a feeling unless he see's some actual evidence he won't believe it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Search congressional records. I did that a couple of times, but I didn't save any to my computer. I think he went along with the assault weapon ban for one. My memory for that stuff isn't that good, so check it out before you present it to your buddy. I read it, then I forget the particulars. Sorry, I'm headed to the optometrist this morning so you will have to search for yourself.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

*This is what he has voted for.*

1. Importing and manufacturing of cheaply made guns know as Saturday night specials.

2. Manufactures including a safety lock with all guns sold. Said he was intrigued by the new technology that electronically identifies a person handling the gun but did not expand on comment.

3. Voted background checks at gun shows. This is a odd one. He pushed for back ground checks at gun shows but in the actual vote he voted no because there was a 5 day waiting period tacked on. McCain wanted a instant check. The second time it came around the 5 day period was removed and he voted for the bill.

*This is what he voted against.*

1. Holding manufacturers liable for third party crimes committed with firearms.

2. The Brady bill.

3. Certain ammo restrictions.

4. The 1994 assault weapons ban. He has said that he was for certain types of assault weapon bans depending on details that would not be as radical as the 1994 ban.

3. Background checks at gun shows. This is a odd one. He pushed for back ground checks at gun shows but in the actual vote he voted no because there was a 5 day waiting period tacked on. McCain wanted a instant check. The vote was a 50/50 tie that was broken when the VP (Cheney) voted yes. The 5 day period was later stripped by the House.

*His recorded record is as follows. *

Voted NO on background checks at gun shows.
Require background checks on all firearm sales at gun shows.
Status: Amdt Agreed to Y)50; N)50; VP decided YES
Reference: Lautenberg Amdt #362; Bill S. 254 ; vote number 1999-134 on May 20, 1999

Voted YES on more penalties for gun & drug violations.
The Hatch amdt would increase mandatory penalties for the illegal transfer or use of firearms, fund additional drug case prosecutors, and require background check on purchasers at gun shows. [A YES vote supports stricter penalties].
Status: Amdt Agreed to Y)48; N)47; NV)5
Reference: Hatch Amendment #344; Bill S. 254 ; vote number 1999-118 on May 14, 1999

Voted YES on loosening license & background checks at gun shows.
Vote to table or kill a motion to require that all gun sales at gun shows be completed by federally licensed gun dealers. Also requires background checks to be completed on buyers and requires gun show promoters to register with the Treasury.
Reference: Bill S.254 ; vote number 1999-111 on May 11, 1999

Voted YES on maintaining current law: guns sold without trigger locks.
Vote to table [kill] an amendment to make it unlawful for gun dealers to sell handguns without providing trigger locks. Violation of the law would result in civil penalties, such as suspension or revocation of the dealer's license, or a fine.
Reference: Bill S 2260 ; vote number 1998-216 on Jul 21, 1998


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks cwoparson. I just spent the last hour or something like that trying to dig that stuff up. I don't know how I found it the first time. Maybe my brain is taking a break this morning.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

he is a slippery one though . be careful


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I believe I read that he had gotten a C rating from the NRA.

Paul A+
Huckabee A
Romney B
Obama F
Clinton F


----------

